# How hard was it to find a job on HWV?



## Blonde0000 (Jun 24, 2012)

I'm off to Toronto on HWV next April. I've heard that it's not that easy to find work on HWV (I'd like an office job, I think I might be too old now to work in a night club), my cv is good enough to be able to chose between different jobs in London, but how would this in reality look in Toronto. Can anyone share their experiences: how long did it take you to find work etc?


----------



## Ana Coelho (Apr 15, 2013)

Hi Blonde0000, 

Did you get a job?


----------



## GRETZKY427 (Jan 5, 2013)

Yes i would like to know to did you get a job, how long did it take in the end, or has anyone else experienced this. We are looking at moving to Toronto on a WHV in Jan/Feb 2014.


----------

